# senkos?



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i think im gonna go to bps and buy my first pack of senkos tomorrow. im not much of a bass fisherman but i been thinkin about giving it a shot..do any of you guy's(or girl's)think they are worth the price or would you go for a different option?..it's just for pond fishing...thanks


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

i use the stik-os and love them. I have the senkos as well and do not see a difference in the amount of fish caught. They are cheaper as well.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

For pond fishing you really can't go wrong no matter what you use.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yamamoto Senkos are way too expensive IMO, when other otions like Venom and Net Bait are cheaper and get the same results.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> Yamamoto Senkos are way too expensive IMO, when other otions like Venom and Net Bait are cheaper and get the same results.


You only get like 7 of them in a pack too. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I "stick" with the original. They have better action.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I "stick" with the original. They have better action.


i concurr. i see major differences in fall rate, texture, action, castability (distance) and bites. ive tried many fake senkos and have never been pleased with the results. not that there isnt equalls out there because i havent tried them all but the ones i have tried i was not satisfied.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I learned on senkos. However, I got sick of the price and they are the weakest ones on the market. I now use yum dingers. I know that they have a little different action, however not enough to hurt. When a bass wants this style of bait I don't think that it matters that much. I also use the 4 inch the most. If you wacky, then go 5 inch.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

The original is too good..........everything hits it. And they're fragile. You might go through a whole pack catching 10-12" bass. If money's not a problem buy the Senkos. Otherwise start with the knock-offs (I really like the Venoms) first and see what happens.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

chopper said:


> I learned on senkos. However, I got sick of the price and they are the weakest ones on the market. I now use yum dingers. I know that they have a little different action, however not enough to hurt. When a bass wants this style of bait I don't think that it matters that much. I also use the 4 inch the most. If you wacky, then go 5 inch.


Dick's Sporting Goods regularly has them on sale for $5 a pack. I just load up when I see it.

They are more fragile...but that is a by product of salt content and softer plastic...the two things that make them better than the rest.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the help..i bought a pack of yum dingers to start off with and caught ...nothing..but it is february. im sure they will work come spring..when im not crappie fishing.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I "stick" with the original. They have better action.


Nothing compares to the real deal.....i love senko's and so do bass

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> i concurr. i see major differences in fall rate, texture, action, castability (distance) and bites. ive tried many fake senkos and have never been pleased with the results. not that there isnt equalls out there because i havent tried them all but the ones i have tried i was not satisfied.


I concurr too. When the weather gets hot in the summer it's the only lure I would use for bass. I have tried various types of senko-wanna-be they can catch fish but the original is the best and I have most confidence in it. I luckily stocked enough for this year lol


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I love the dingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll always admit if i'm wrong..... MAN am i wrong! Just watched some tank videos of the OG Senkos Vs a Chompers salty sling.... No comparison.... Senkos take the action title. Having said that, one of my best days ever came fishing with the Chompers version(you can smell the garlic a mile away on these), and not much wiggle to them. The Yum dinger is the bottom video(not bad action there). I just wish the Yamamoto's held up better. I got some Mend It this year finnally, hopefully that will save me some plastics.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> I'll always admit if i'm wrong..... MAN am i wrong! Just watched some tank videos of the OG Senkos Vs a Chompers salty sling.... No comparison.... Senkos take the action title. Having said that, one of my best days ever came fishing with the Chompers version(you can smell the garlic a mile away on these), and not much wiggle to them. The Yum dinger is the bottom video(not bad action there). I just wish the Yamamoto's held up better. I got some Mend It this year finnally, hopefully that will save me some plastics.
> 
> 
> And you use Keitech stuff!!!..Remember my Motto..."Don't go Cheap on Plastics or Lures...except for Frenzy Flickers!"LOL


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I stick with the originals because it's what works for me.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I never had any luck on senkos. But the first time I ever used the zoom trick worm in watermelon red, it became my go to bait. I have so much confidence in that bait. Plus you get 20 in a package for 4.39$ And they are pretty durable. Dead sticking, carolina rigged slow retrieve or swimming it. I guess we stick with what works.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with Tokugawa.... I love Yamamato sticks they are pricey and people complain about the softness but they wouldn't have the great action they have if they weren't so soft and also the softness helps with hooksetting when rigged weedless..... I have a ton of stickworms all brands colors and sizes. Sometimes some work better than others. Try rigging them different ways to I feel like you can catch bass on stick worms on just about any day in any body of water! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

imo i think yamamoto senko's are way over priced and tear way to easy. I mostly fish yum dingers, much cheaper and last longer. i believe they work as well but i only fish them t-rigged not wacky.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I use yum, Yamamoto, net baits, gander mtn brand, and whatever others I can find. If your going for cheap and durable gander mtn. Brand is the best deal by far good colors to but because of the constancy of the plastic they dont set as good t rigged and they have a MUCH stiffer action. They all work I just prefer yamamoto..... Price is a big downside but I'll pay a few more bucks if it lands me more fish. 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Senkos by far. I've tried other brands without much to write home about. Most of the big bass that I have caught in the last 10 years struck a Senko. Also, I've had days where torn-up Senkos were better than fresh ones, especially if the torn-up Senko was fished wacky-style. I fished Senkos less in 2011 than in years past because I really got into jigs and drop-shotting, but I still caught the two biggest bass of my life on Senkos last year.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Go to land big fish in conventry/barberton and check out all the 
senko and trick worm options.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I assume when you guys are saying Senko's, you mean the Gary Yamamoto's? If so, I say there's no comparison, they are noticeably better! 

While I haven't tried tons of others, they seem to outperform the others I've tried...Strike King and Yum something or other... The others work too, just not as good...

Ahhhh I can't wait to start tossing those bad boys again...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

therockgj said:


> I assume when you guys are saying Senko's, you mean the Gary Yamamoto's? If so, I say there's no comparison, they are noticeably better!
> 
> While I haven't tried tons of others, they seem to outperform the others I've tried...Strike King and Yum something or other... The others work too, just not as good...
> 
> Ahhhh I can't wait to start tossing those bad boys again...


Agree 100% but I have tried a ton of others and still will take Yamamoto over any other!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

My hands down favorite is the venom salty sling. You can buy them in 50 packs. Great durable bait. I have used a lot of them. My least favorite is made by big bite baits.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

RBoyer said:


> Agree 100% but I have tried a ton of others and still will take Yamamoto over any other!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Cool! No more experiments for me then...lol


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

therockgj said:


> Cool! No more experiments for me then...lol


I've honestly tried every brand I've seen at stores! Even now if I'm
At a store and they have a brand I haven't tried or a color I'd like to try in another brand I still buy them but nothing has the action and sets a hook as good as the Yamamoto! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

For me. Yum dingers is where it's at... Junebug in stained spring/summer is killer for me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I agree, gotta go with gary Y senko but I do my best with a pro senko.
They are available at Rodmakers in Strongsville or Cabelas. A little more slender profile.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you use the o-ring kit you will go through less senko's

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

O-ring kit?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> O-ring kit?
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpage.html?PCODE=WACKYTOOL


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks.... Interesting I T rig shakey head allot.... Never tried wacky but it's one presentation I've promised myself to learn and fish frequently this coming season. I know a few people who do extremely well fishing stickworms wacky


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wacky is the way......my buddy t-rigs his and catches a few while I catch dozens....but to each his own

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah that's what everyone says.... No idea why I didn't try wacky last season I've seen solo fisherman fill livewells with 5 nice bass fishing wacky and struggled at times with a partner t rigged.... So I am committing to wacky this season. Wont completely get away from shaky head presentation though. Fish don't always want it one way.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll put in a shout-out for the Venom Salty Sling. But my guess is, they all have similarity.

There is nothin' like knowing a bass just picked up your Senko/Salty Sling, watching your line move off for a few feet, and loadin' up on a bass.
I catch hundreds of bass per day like this... *"Then I wake up from my dream."*


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahahahaha. You mentioned that salty sling before So next time I'm at land big fish in picking up a pack or 2! Any preference in color? My fav. Senko is for sure the 4 inch Yamamoto green/white cream! Started liking the black/copper also was doing really good early fall on them last season when they weren't hitting anything else


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

RBoyer said:


> Hahahahaha. You mentioned that salty sling before So next time I'm at land big fish in picking up a pack or 2! Any preference in color?
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


I keep it pretty simple. I like their green pumpkin & black neon/dark colors.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow just looked on lbf.com and it's looks like I'll be spending a little to
Much on these! Have you used the 3 inch? Seem like good bait for creeks! They have some nice colors! Willing to bet I'll buy at least 6 packs this season! Especially if I get good results! Do they have a slimmer profile than typical stick worms?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Whats the normal hook style and size for a wacky rig. Never done much of this but heading to chautauqua this year and heard its one of the best ways to fish around all those docks up there.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I've read and know most people use the rounded drop shot hooks with smallmouth I always use larger hooks as sharp as I can get them lol love gamakatsu hooks. But they say on the drop shot hooks you lose less fish and it takes less force to set them and forces the hook into the jaw hinge of the fish most of the time. I can't confirm this because I haven't tried it but that's how I plan on fishing them


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Didn't see it mentioned before, but for those looking for senko's I always get mine in the pro pack kits right from the man himself. You can check the site and grab whatever, but the kits always seem the best deal, I grab enough to make shipping not an issue when I need to resupply.

https://store.baits.com/home.php?cat=11


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

kingfisher42 said:


> Whats the normal hook style and size for a wacky rig. Never done much of this but heading to chautauqua this year and heard its one of the best ways to fish around all those docks up there.


I use the gamakatsu red size 6 octopus. I tried many hooks til I found this and they are great. Doubled the amount of fish landed

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I've had great success with BPS senkos. Sometimes not having too much action is the ticket. 
Since, the BPS senkos aren't as soft as others, I like to leave the packs in my truck and let the summer heat soften them up. Works pretty well. I wouldn't leave it on the dashboard, although I've never tried it.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Theres no comparrison for a yamamoto and a personally hand poured worm, depending on situation I can control color/colors, gflitter, sink rate, hardness or softness scent. Really no comparisson


----------

